# Replacing old Bolt with new Edge....MoCa?



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

My Bolt died and just got an Edge. While installing I'm asked for MoCa setting. Know nothing about them. I switched Bolt cables to Edge but can't go further without taking care of "Network (MoCa) problem. Please help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Can you say how your BOLT was networked?


hard-wired via Cat5 Ethernet cable to router?
Wi-Fi?
coax network (MoCA)?

Sounds like you’d just set up your EDGE the same way.

Depending on how new the EDGE box is, you may need to first get the EDGE temporarily networked via Ethernet (no coax connection required), to get the box connected to the TiVo service and its software fully updated. Once the software is updated, the EDGE should be ready for its permanent location and whatever network connection method is required.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Make sure your cable TV cable is tightened to the edge (sorry if so obvious) and maybe you had an amplifier for cable that got unplugged in the change-over? Or maybe the wrong end of the splitter. Just trying to spark other ideas. I’ve done all these mistakes before


----------

